# apprentice transfer



## RRJ (Mar 6, 2018)

Just curious about the possibility of transferring locals as an apprentice. what is the first step? will i have to start my apprenticeship over?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In my experience slim to none


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

So you have to know someone


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Depends on a lot of factors. I have a buddy that tried to switch from a neighboring local. Ours said yes but his local wouldn’t allow him to. Our local is on a hiring spree though


----------

